# Rage: "Die Probleme sind ein richtiger Clusterfuck", so John Carmack - PC keine Leading-Plattform



## SebastianThoeing (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rage: "Die Probleme sind ein richtiger Clusterfuck", so John Carmack - PC keine Leading-Plattform* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rage: "Die Probleme sind ein richtiger Clusterfuck", so John Carmack - PC keine Leading-Plattform


----------



## makke12345 (10. Oktober 2011)

Entschuldigung wenn ich das so sage aber Carmack  hat bei mir verschissen


----------



## BiJay (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich will deren Testtreiber. :o


----------



## yan (10. Oktober 2011)

wieso wird hier geschrieben, dass die xbox360 version perfekt klappt und die spieler keine probleme haben?!
ich habe auf meiner xbox genau die selben probleme mit der grafik und dem laden von texturen.. bitte id..haut auch ein update für die konsolen raus..


----------



## karsten2409 (10. Oktober 2011)

Diesen Carmack sollte man in nen Kartoffelsack stecken und so lange drauf rum prügeln mit nem Baseball Schläger bis er nicht mehr zuckt , dieses kleine A...Loch ! (Eine Lösung für die zahlreichen Probleme? Noch immer nicht in Sicht. Und als sei das noch nicht genug, drischt John Caramack – einer der großen PC-Verfechter ) < < < PC-Verfechter - - - Der sollte sich Konsolen Idiot nennen , frechheit so was !


----------



## Rookieone (10. Oktober 2011)

Anfangs hatte ich auch ein paar Grafikprobleme, aber inzwischen läuft  Rage bei mir super flüssig, sieht toll aus und ich habe unglaublich viel  Spaß damit. Aktuell würde ich es mit 9 / 10 bewerten. 
Hauptkritik ist die statische Welt (man kann fast nix benutzen oder  kaputtmachen), die gute aber statische Beleuchtung (Doom 3 war ein  Meilenstein bei dynamischen Licht/Schatten Effekten) und die vielen  unsichtbaren Wände (nein, du darfst nicht auf die 20 cm hohe Plattform  klettern). 

Die neue idTech5-engine scheint auf jeden Fall ein Meilenstein zu sein, was die Inkompatibilität zu Hard- und Software Kombinationen zu sein.


----------



## Angeldust (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Typ ist schon wirklich lustig:

Die scheiß Hardwarehersteller entwickeln nicht um unser achso tolles Spiel herum. Fucking PC... blabla

So recht ticken tut es in dem seinen Hirn nicht mehr. Normalerweise hat man als Entwickler für zu sorgen, dass Software mit der aktuellen Hardware läuft. Nicht die Hardwareentwickler haben dafür zu sorgen, dass die Hardware mit der Software läuft.

Das Wort mit f... passt maximal zu dessen Hirn und dessen Einstellungen....


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Diesen Carmack sollte man in nen Kartoffelsack stecken und so lange drauf rum prügeln mit nem Baseball Schläger bis er nicht mehr zuckt , dieses kleine A...Loch ! (Eine Lösung für die zahlreichen Probleme? Noch immer nicht in Sicht. Und als sei das noch nicht genug, drischt John Caramack – einer der großen PC-Verfechter ) < < < PC-Verfechter - - - Der sollte sich Konsolen Idiot nennen , frechheit so was !


Komm mal ein Stück runter mit deinen Kommentaren. Was ist das bitte hier für ein Niveau ... 

Viele Probleme ließen sich doch bereits in der Releaseversion mit einem neuen Treiber lösen, wenn ATI hier einfach versagt ist das nicht unbedingt Carmacks schuld.

Wenn ATI jetzt einen neuen Treiber herausbringt und das Spiel super läuft, wer hat denn Schuld am anfänglichen Desaster? Carmack oder AMD? 

Ich hatte mir bereits die neuesten Treiber von nVidia runtergeladen, den für die BF3 Demo, und dann Rage installiert. Lief ohne Probleme, ohne Popups etc. Die meisten Berichte, die ich gelesen hab, gingen zurück auf zu alte Treiber & zu optimistische Grafikeinstellungen über die .cfg Datei.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Der Typ ist schon wirklich lustig:
> 
> Die scheiß Hardwarehersteller entwickeln nicht um unser achso tolles Spiel herum. Fucking PC... blabla


Woher weisst du ob Carmack nicht exakt nach Richtlinien programmiert hat und die Treiber falsch implementiert sind? Schlußendlich läuft es mit nVidia in den meisten Fällen ohne Probleme.



> So recht ticken tut es in dem seinen Hirn nicht mehr. Normalerweise hat man als Entwickler für zu sorgen, dass Software mit der aktuellen Hardware läuft. Nicht die Hardwareentwickler haben dafür zu sorgen, dass die Hardware mit der Software läuft.


... darum hat ja nVidia auch funktionsfähige Treiber bereits vor Release veröffentlicht. Mach halt AMD verantwortlich bzw. deren Gümmeltreiber, das ist doch seit jeher das Problem von AMD. 



> Das Wort mit f... passt maximal zu dessen Hirn und dessen Einstellungen....


... eher bei der Geisteshaltung einiger User hier in diesem Forum.


----------



## dohderbert (10. Oktober 2011)

Also waren seine Worte auf der Quakecon durch nur heiße Luft....
Rage, nein danke


----------



## Diezel (10. Oktober 2011)

wenn die bis zum ende probleme mit treibern hatten warum kommt der typ jetzt mit seinem "fack"?
release verschieben und weiter arbeiten, beispiel an anderen software hersteller nehmen die ihre mitarbeiter unter druck setzen ^^
alle games laufen mit dem  280.26 treiber nur rage nicht.
wem wachsen da wohl die hände ausm popo? xD

bin echt froh das das game mal ausnahmensweise nicht gekauft habe, ich glaub den verzichtskurs behalte ich weiter hin bei 

edit: ein paar test systeme mehr anschaffen wäre vllt einer der schritte in die richtige richtung.


----------



## Angeldust (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Woher weisst du ob Carmack nicht exakt nach Richtlinien programmiert hat und die Treiber falsch implementiert sind? Schlußendlich läuft es mit nVidia in den meisten Fällen ohne Probleme.



Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Rage irgendwie das einzige Spielchen ist, dass diese Probleme hat, kann man wohl eher von ausgehen, dass deren tolle neue Technik einfach nicht ausgereift ist. Selbst auf der Xbox macht die Grafik Probleme... wirkt eher so als ob deren Testrechner das einzige System auf Erden ist. das keine Grafikprobleme hatte von Anfang an...



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... darum hat ja nVidia auch funktionsfähige Treiber bereits vor Release veröffentlicht. Mach halt AMD verantwortlich bzw. deren Gümmeltreiber, das ist doch seit jeher das Problem von AMD.



Ehm nein. Auf Nvidia läuft es genauso weniig wie mit AMD O_o

Und die Treiberproblematik gibts schon lange nimmer... weder bei Nvidia noch bei AMD.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... eher bei der Geisteshaltung einiger User hier in diesem Forum.



Du meinst die User, die den ganzen Tag im Forum sind und zu allem irgendeine unfundierte Meinung abgeben müssen? Jap seh ich auch so


----------



## Astrolon (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Schuldzuweisung an AMD ist einfach nur schlecht! Ich muss doch als Entwickler vorher klären, ob das Spiel auf den aktuellen Treibern läuft, egal ob das nun Nvidia oder AMD-Karten sind. Sollte dem nicht so sein, sollte man vor Spielrelease sich mit den Treiberherstellern zusammensetzen. So viele Grafikfehler (AMD und Nvidia!) habe ich noch nicht nach einem Release gesehen. Ich kann das Spiel mit ner 5870 trotz Patch und Treiberupdate nur in die Tonne treten. Es ruckelt nach dem Intro so stark, dass es nicht spielbar ist. Man sollte in solchen Fällen problemlos das Spiel zurückgeben können und sein Geld wiederbekommen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> wenn die bis zum ende probleme mit treibern hatten warum kommt der typ jetzt mit seinem "fack"?
> release verschieben und weiter arbeiten, beispiel an anderen software hersteller nehmen die ihre mitarbeiter unter druck setzen ^^
> alle games laufen mit dem  280.26 treiber nur rage nicht.
> wem wachsen da wohl die hände ausm popo? xD


Denk doch bitte mal nach ... die Entwickler arbeiten Hand in Hand mit den Herstellern, vorallem solche Leute wie Carmack.
D.h. was über Treiber realisiert werden kann, wird von den Herstellern der Grafikkarten implementiert. Tut doch bitte nicht so als ob es bei Rage ein Novum wäre, dass ein Spiel einen neuen Treiber benötigt.

Sowas gabs früher schon immer, ich erinnere mich da z.B. an Dragon Age II was ohne einen neuen Treiber mit max. 15fps und Grafikfehlern lief, mit einem neuen Treiber von nVidia: lief 3x so schnell & keine Grafikfehler mehr.

Carmack wird bei den neuen Treiber einfach bestimmte Limitierungen der Treiber außer Kraft gesetzt haben, bzw. machen lassen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das z.B. die zu streamende Texturgröße für alte Treiber deutlich zu hoch war, eben weil kein Spiel bis dato solche Mengen auf einmal anzeigen bzw. laden wollte.


----------



## kamelle (10. Oktober 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> ...
> Du meinst die User, die den ganzen Tag im Forum sind und zu allem irgendeine unfundierte Meinung abgeben müssen? Jap seh ich auch so


 
You, Good Sir, made my day...

Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Schon erstaunlich, wer sich hier zu einer Instanz hochstilisiert, die die "Geisteshaltung" anderer Benutzer kommentieren darf. Manchmal sollte man nicht vergessen, dass ein Kommentar bereits per Definition "nur" die persönliche Meinung eines einzelnen darstellt.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Rage irgendwie das einzige Spielchen ist, dass diese Probleme hat, kann man wohl eher von ausgehen, dass deren tolle neue Technik einfach nicht ausgereift ist. Selbst auf der Xbox macht die Grafik Probleme... wirkt eher so als ob deren Testrechner das einzige System auf Erden ist. das keine Grafikprobleme hatte von Anfang an...


... wobei man hier wiederum klären müsste ob die Leute das Spiel installiert haben ( kA ob das Zwang ist ).
Ein Kumpel hat sich RAGE für die 360 ausgeliehen und es läuft wunderbar. 60fps .. sauber programmiert. 



> Ehm nein. Auf Nvidia läuft es genauso weniig wie mit AMD O_o


Erzähl doch nicht so einen Unsinn. Gerade bei Rage kann ich dir aus erster Hand berichten das das Spiel in der Releaseform bei mir sauber funktioniert hat.

Merkwürdig, hmm? 



> Und die Treiberproblematik gibts schon lange nimmer... weder bei Nvidia noch bei AMD.


Sicher.



> Du meinst die User, die den ganzen Tag im Forum sind und zu allem irgendeine unfundierte Meinung abgeben müssen? Jap seh ich auch so


Klar siehst du es genauso ... betrifft es dich doch selbst.


----------



## JillValentine21 (10. Oktober 2011)

Rage nein danke sehe ich mitlerweile auch so...

Aber naja im Grunde hat der Kerl nicht ganz Unrecht auf Konsolen gibt es weniger Probleme bei Spielen aber das ist auch kein Wunder denn die Konsolen sind , bis auf Festplattengröße alle gleich.. Doch was den PC angeht haben ja nicht alles Spieler die gleiche Hardware okey vll die Grafiktreiber aber naja. Es wundert mich also nun nun nicht das der Kerl das nun als dumme Ausrede benutzt weil das game nicht richtig läuft


[alle games laufen mit dem 280.26 treiber nur rage nicht.
wem wachsen da wohl die hände ausm popo? xD

bin echt froh das das game mal ausnahmensweise nicht gekauft habe, ich glaub den verzichtskurs behalte ich weiter hin bei] <----- sehe ich ebenso


----------



## N7ghty (10. Oktober 2011)

Hat Carmack nicht mal gesagt, dass der PC so super ist und außerdem die Leading-Plattform oder verwechsel ich das grad?


----------



## Diezel (10. Oktober 2011)

Astrolon schrieb:


> Man sollte in solchen Fällen problemlos das Spiel zurückgeben können und sein Geld wiederbekommen.


 
das kannst du auch ohne probleme, musst nur dem verkäufer die fehler aufzählen und nachweisen das dein system den anforderungen entspricht. kann amazon da nur empfehlen die sind in solchen fällen sehr kulant.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

kamelle schrieb:


> You, Good Sir, made my day...


... da verleiht man seinen Satz natürlich sehr viel mehr Aussagekraft! 



> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Schon erstaunlich, wer sich hier zu einer Instanz hochstilisiert, die die "Geisteshaltung" anderer Benutzer kommentieren darf. Manchmal sollte man nicht vergessen, dass ein Kommentar bereits per Definition "nur" die persönliche Meinung eines einzelnen darstellt.


 
_Diesen Carmack sollte man in nen Kartoffelsack stecken und so lange drauf rum prügeln mit nem Baseball Schläger bis er nicht mehr zuckt , dieses kleine A...Loch !_

Bei solchen Äußerungen, und wir reden hier immer noch von einem *PC-Spiel*, stelle ich durchaus die Frage in den Raum, ob solche Äußerungen noch normal sind & dementsprechend stelle ich durchaus die Geisteshaltung in Frage. 

Aber vllt. siehst du das ja anders und findest solche Kommentare sogar normal?


----------



## Diezel (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Denk doch bitte mal nach ... die Entwickler arbeiten Hand in Hand mit den Herstellern, vorallem solche Leute wie Carmack.
> D.h. was über Treiber realisiert werden kann, wird von den Herstellern der Grafikkarten implementiert. Tut doch bitte nicht so als ob es bei Rage ein Novum wäre, dass ein Spiel einen neuen Treiber benötigt.
> 
> Sowas gabs früher schon immer, ich erinnere mich da z.B. an Dragon Age II was ohne einen neuen Treiber mit max. 15fps und Grafikfehlern lief, mit einem neuen Treiber von nVidia: lief 3x so schnell & keine Grafikfehler mehr.
> ...


 
ja es gibt genug spiele die erst nach einer weile bzw nach einem patch oder treiber update anständig laufen aber der herr ist einer der wenigsten der für probleme mit seinem product gleich die treiber hersteller verantwortlich macht.
zu streamenden texturen kann ich nur sagen bei dem match, linearem und poligonarmen level aufbau was ich da beim kumpel aufm pc gesehen habe ist es schwer vorstellbar das die texturen zu gross für den treiber bzw die karten sind.


----------



## kamelle (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Bei solchen Äußerungen, und wir reden hier immer noch von einem *PC-Spiel*, stelle ich durchaus die Frage in den Raum, ob solche Äußerungen noch normal sind & dementsprechend stelle ich durchaus die Geisteshaltung in Frage.
> 
> Aber vllt. siehst du das ja anders und findest solche Kommentare sogar normal?


 
"In den Sack und mit dem Knüppel druff!" ist wohl eher eine geflügelte Wortwahl, aber sicherlich geht die Aussage über das Ziel hinaus. Dennoch sollte man vorsichtig mit den eigenen Äußerungen sein, wenn man denn unbedingt für sich selbst in Anspruch nehmen will "über den Dingen zu stehen".

@Topic: Das Spiel würde an 64-bit Rechner entwickelt und anschließend gleichzeitig für alle 3 Systeme kompiliert. Herr Carmack hat in einem Interview gesagt, dass für die Qualität eines Spiels der Entwicklungsprozess und Arbeitsaufwand entscheidend sei. Ich bin mir des zeitlichen Rahmens der Aussagen nicht sicher, aber meiner Ansicht nach führt er seine eigenen Äußerungen ad absurdum.
Denn die Qualität der PC-Version ist ganz offensichtlich nicht gut, nicht einmal ausreichend. Also gab es Fehler beim Entwicklungsprozess und dem Arbeitsaufwand... "go figure", Mr Carmack.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> ja es gibt genug spiele die erst nach einer weile bzw nach einem patch oder treiber update anständig laufen aber der herr ist einer der wenigsten der für probleme mit seinem product gleich die treiber hersteller verantwortlich macht.


Eigentlich nur AMD, oder? Wenn die Meldung hier stimmt, dann hat sich Carmack darüber aufgeregt, dass AMD die 'falschen', ich schätz mal nicht optimierten, Treiber veröffentlicht hat?

Wo ich mitgehen würde, man hätte einen einfachen "Check" programmieren können, dass man bei bestimmten Treibern darauf hinweist, dass das Spiel damit nicht 100% funktioniert.

Ich kann mich an alte Spiele erinnern, die genau solche Meldungen ausgegeben haben.



> zu streamenden texturen kann ich nur sagen bei dem match, linearem und poligonarmen level aufbau was ich da beim kumpel aufm pc gesehen habe ist es schwer vorstellbar das die texturen zu gross für den treiber bzw die karten sind.


... ist aber so. 

Schau dir einfach mal deine RAM Auslastung von System & Grafikkarte an, die Texturen werden dort vorgehalten um eben bei Bedarf schnell angezeigt ( = gestreamed ) zu werden.

Was die 'matschigen' Texturen betrifft:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem anderen Thread hab ich bereits Bilder verlinkt. Ich finds absolut in Ordnung und stimmig.


----------



## Phone83 (10. Oktober 2011)

jetzt wird wieder der schuldige gesucht....für mich ist und bleibt es id
und da kann mir keiner reinreden.
niemand verlangt alle Grafikkarte ab 2004 durchzutesten aber das  -.- ist in anderen Bereichen gar nicht denkbar.
Vor allem gibt er zu das sie von dem Fehler schon wussten und es dennoch Releasen mussten/wollten.
Ok kein ding dann aber sofort wegpatchen.
Für mich stellt sich einfach nur noch die Frage wie lang id Software durchhalten wird. 
Ihre Produkte werden einfach immer schlechter bzw. eigentlich bleiben sie gleich nur Mister Carmack redet zu viel und verspricht Gott und die Welt.

Jeder denkt da kommt was großes aber nix passiert. In jedem Abschnitt des Games sieht man das die Engine nicht vollständig neu programmiert wurde sondern auf der (wie ihr sie auch immer nennt ->ID tech 4) Doom 3 Engine aufgebaut wurde bzw. teils übernommen haben. 
Neue Physik und die Megatextur Technologie drüber und fertig.
Mir hat Rage Spaß gemacht, hat auch weit länger als 10 std. gedauert hatte weniger Probleme mit der Grafik konnte mich also schön umschauen^^


----------



## toxin (10. Oktober 2011)

So, in meinen Augen ist die Technik ectrem ausgereift. Das Spiel rennt wie eine Eins und fast alle Probleme liegen nunmal an den Grafiktreibern. Der Grund dafuer ist relativ einfach. id Tech 5 rendert nunmal mit openGl und das in einem Ausmass welches bisher noch nie dagewesen ist. Und das sich Nvidia und besonders ATI nicht gerade intensiv um ihre OpenGL Implementierungen kuemmern, kommt es nunmal zu solchn schweren Problemen. Wie auch Carmack sagt, ist das Problem definitv nicht bei ID zu suchen. Wirklich nervig, wie wenig Ahnung die Leute hier eigentlich haben und einfach nur dumm flamen. Aber gut, ich war auch mal jung....
Btw. seit der Rage Promo hat Carmack nie behauptet, dass PC die Leading Platform ist. Und von einem Port kann erst recht nicht die Rede sein. Alles Versionen sind identisch. 
Und nochwas. Jeder der gerne Shooter spielt sollte die 60 Frames zu schaetzen wissen. Es fuehlt sich so unglaublich gut an und das bei dieser Optik und das mit nem einfachen MidRange PC. Tut mir leid, aber dieser Fakt wird einfach viel zu selten gelobt

@Phone83

Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung von dem was du erzaehlst. Eine Engine wird sogut wie nie von null an geschrieben. Warum auch? Das was vor 10 Jahren galt, gilt auch noch heute im Bereich der CG. Deswegen heisst die Engine auch ID TECH 5 und nicht "COMPLETY REWRITTEN SUPER ENGINE". Nebenbei sei mal erwaehnt, dass sich in fast jeden aktuellen Blockbuster Spiel, unter anderem CoD, Codebasis von John Carmack versteckt. Meistens aus der id tech 3.

*@Rabowke*

Buddy !  Runde Coop heute abend?  
Bei mir sieht das Spiel auch genauso gut aus wie auf den Screenshots.. <33


----------



## Phone83 (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur AMD, oder? Wenn die Meldung hier stimmt, dann hat sich Carmack darüber aufgeregt, dass AMD die 'falschen', ich schätz mal nicht optimierten, Treiber veröffentlicht hat?
> 
> Wo ich mitgehen würde, man hätte einen einfachen "Check" programmieren können, dass man bei bestimmten Treibern darauf hinweist, dass das Spiel damit nicht 100% funktioniert.
> 
> ...


Da haste das rausgesucht was auch ohne scheiß echt gut gemacht ist..jtzt geh druch die innen level und mach bilder von rohren waschbecken , kloschüsseln wasserhähnen oder bodenkacheln. dann wirst du sehen was hier so viele mit matschtexturen meint.
Ich  habe in einem labor ein Mikroskop gefunden was so verdammt schlechte texturen hatte und so wenig polygone das ich davor stand und überlegen musste was es sein sollte oO. doom 3 halt


----------



## Diezel (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ist aber so.
> 
> Schau dir einfach mal deine RAM Auslastung von System & Grafikkarte an, die Texturen werden dort vorgehalten um eben bei Bedarf schnell angezeigt ( = gestreamed ) zu werden.
> 
> ...



...nein ist es nicht. 

zu dem matsch, stimmig sind die texturen aber trotz dem matschig und aus der nähe meist richtig schlecht.
ein paar ausgewählte screens auf denen trotz eventueller aufpolierung immer noch verschwommene stellen gibtwerden mich nicht vom gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Angeldust (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Erzähl doch nicht so einen Unsinn. Gerade bei Rage kann ich dir aus erster Hand berichten das das Spiel in der Releaseform bei mir sauber funktioniert hat.
> 
> Merkwürdig, hmm?


 
Wenn es dir nocht mal hierbei auffällt was für nen gequirlten Mist du von dir gibst tust du mir leid 

Oh auf Rabowkes Nvidia lief es => Es lief auf allen Nvidia Systemen... klar 

Problem an dir ist, dass du irgendwie immer alles besser denkst zu wissen. Les mal Foren... da geht es nicht nur um AMD. Da hilft auf kein: aber bei mir liefs 

DA 2 lief bei mir von Anfang an mit 60 Frames auf nem AMD und auf nem Nvidia-Rechner... da gabs also keine Probleme ... na klar, so argumentiert man... heute von Meister gelernt 

Sonne dreht sich um Rabowke... jetzt isses mir klar...


----------



## Phone83 (10. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> So, in meinen Augen ist die Technik ectrem ausgereift. Das Spiel rennt wie eine Eins und fast alle Probleme liegen nunmal an den Grafiktreibern. Der Grund dafuer ist relativ einfach. id Tech 5 rendert nunmal mit openGl und das in einem Ausmass welches bisher noch nie dagewesen ist. Und das sich Nvidia und besonders ATI nicht gerade intensiv um ihre OpenGL Implementierungen kuemmern, kommt es nunmal zu solchn schweren Problemen. Wie auch Carmack sagt, ist das Problem definitv nicht bei ID zu suchen. Wirklich nervig, wie wenig Ahnung die Leute hier eigentlich haben und einfach nur dumm flamen. Aber gut, ich war auch mal jung....
> Btw. seit der Rage Promo hat Carmack nie behauptet, dass PC die Leading Platform ist. Und von einem Port kann erst recht nicht reden. Alles Versionen sind identisch.
> Und nochwas. Jeder der gerne Shooter spielt sollte die 60 Frames zu schaetzen wissen. Es fuehlt sich so unglaub gut und das bei dieser Optik und das mit nem einfachen MidRange PC. Tut mir leid, aber dieser Fakt wird einfach viel zu selten gelobt
> 
> ...



Tja das weiß ich selber aber ist leider so wenn gesagt wird das *wir eine völlig neue engine erstellt haben* dann ist völlig neu nunmal völlig neu fertig.
es gibt paar echt gute spiele die eine neue engine benutzen zb. dunia engine die für far cry 2 entwickelt wurde oder die cryengine für farcry
klar is es einfacher eine vorhandene engine zu lizenzieren und so zu verändern wie man sie braucht aber man sieht auch sehr oft was für kack dabei rum kommt.
und cod zählt schon sehr lang nicht mehr zu MEINEN blockbustern^^


----------



## battschack (10. Oktober 2011)

Meiner meinung nach liegt auch das problem bei id... Wo sonst?

Was programmieren die den bitte auch so das es auf kein treiber flüssig läuft???
Kann ja ned jetz schon auf dx12programmieren und meckern das die graka hersteller schuld sind weil sie noch kein karten dafür haben...

Und das nvidia benutzer keine probleme haben ist einfach mal gelogen da spricht das steam forum ganz was anderes. Die haben ja selber gesagt das ihnen das problem bekannt ist und sie da drann arbeiten. Nur weil es bei manchen klappt heist das noch lange nix.
Ati treiber probleme hatte ich auch noch nie seit ich die karten habe, rage ist das erste game^^


----------



## Sirius89 (10. Oktober 2011)

Immer Probleme mit den scheiss OpenGL (steht wahrscheinlich für "Good Luck") Engines. >.<


----------



## HYP82 (10. Oktober 2011)

Neue id Tech 5 Engine hin oder her. Fakt ist doch, dass Rage an sich ein klasse Spiel ist und ich sehr froh bin, es spielen zu können.
Was mir nur sauer aufstößt ist, dass Rage wieder ein Shooter geworden ist, der schon vorab von den Entwicklern nur deshalb auf den PC gebracht wird, damit man sich weiter auf die Fahne schreiben kann - PC-Entwicklerstudio! 

Spiele wie Rage werden für Konsolen programmiert, die schon mehr Jahre auf dem Buckel haben, als eine Mid-Class Grafikkarte durchschnittlich im Rechner bleibt. Und dennoch funktionieren die neuesten Grafikengines teilweise besser auf den "ollen Wohnzimmerschandflecken" als auf High End Systemen. Natürlich ermöglichen PC-Systeme eine "ganz andere Implementierung" diverser Enginetools etc. aber es bleibt das Problem, dass sich nicht ausreichend mit den vorhanden und ich betone deutlich VORHANDENEN Treibern der Hardwarehersteller auseinandergesetzt wird!

Es macht mich nervös, dass seit neuestem (schon vor Rage) die Marotte einzug hält, ein Spiel für oder zmindest mithilfe zukünftiger BETA-Treiber zu entwickeln. Nicht umsonst sagt Carmack, dass ihnen bewusst war, dass ältere Treiber probleme machen.... Das hat es vor einigen Jahren noch nicht gegeben. Diese Treiberproblematik tritt wirklich nur dann ein, wenn Spiele für die Konsolen programmiert werden und man dann feststellt, dass die Grafik für den PC exorbitant schöner aussehen soll. Also nimmt man seine Cross-Plattform-Engine und haut einfach irgendwo höhere Zahlen rein, böhrt hier und da und merkt am Ende, ups...Datt Dingens läuft nur mit der Treibermodifikation XY ---> Also flux die Hardwarehersteller kontaktiert, neue Treiber entwickelt und ab zum Release......

Es mag sein, dass AMD hier geschlampt hat. Aber bitte bitte bitte erkennt doch, dass kaum noch ein Entwicklerstudio sich wirklich mit dem PC auseinandersetzt. Immer öfter höre ich von dieser Cross-Plattform Scheiße. Das bringt für die einheitlichen Plattformen natürlich unmengen Vorteile aber für ein Individualsystem, was der PC ist wirkt diese Denkweise tötlich!

Das hat id mit Rage eindrucksvoll bewiesen. Und solange Konsolen die Lead Plattformen der meisten Entwickler bleiben, werden immer mehr Spiele Probleme am PC haben, wärend die Konsolen weiterhin besser laufen....Die Entwickler treiben den PC schon selbst zurück, das müssen wir Käufer nichtmal selber erledigen...

So, Nur meine Gedanken. Ich habe fertig!


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Diezel schrieb:


> ...nein ist es nicht.


Wie gesagt, ich geb euchch dahingehend recht, dass Rage nicht konsequent Texturen auf hohem Niveau anbietet. Ich glaub da muss man nicht wirklich lange diskutieren.

Die andere Frage ist vielmehr, ob es einem das Spiel wirklich vermiest. Ich hab gestern so ein Unterschlumpf gesäubert und bin eben in bester iD Shooter Manier durchgelaufen und hatte wenig bis kaum Zeit auf die Umgebungsgrafik zu achten.



> zu dem matsch, stimmig sind die texturen aber trotz dem matschig und aus der nähe meist richtig schlecht.
> ein paar ausgewählte screens auf denen trotz eventueller aufpolierung immer noch verschwommene stellen gibtwerden mich nicht vom gegenteil überzeugen.


Da ist nichts aufpoliert, sondern lediglich Downscaling. Ehrlich gesagt will ich keinen vom Gegenteil überzeugen, warum auch? Mir macht Rage Spass, ich hatte keine technischen Probleme ( ganz im Gegenteil ) und finde die Grafik wirklich gelungen, gelungener als z.B. Deus Ex 3.

Aber das ist vllt. persönlicher Geschmack und darum nicht wirklich diskussionsfähig.


----------



## ShahramTaghizadeh (10. Oktober 2011)

also nach 12 std bin ich durch
das spiel macht sehr süchtig aber sehr kurz und am ende bleibt alles offen offene fragen was wie und nun u.s.w sehr schade das riecht nach DLC und teil 2 
grafikfehler hatte ich imgame nicht gehabt


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Angeldust schrieb:


> ...


Damit hätten wir das ja geklärt. Übrigens denke ich nicht alles immer besser zu wissen ... 

Selbstverständlich lese ich auch andere Foren, selbstverständlich liest man da von Leuten, die Probleme mit nVidia Grafikkarten haben. Die meisten Probleme haben sich mit dem besagten Beta-Treiber verflüchtigt, der Rest ist auf andere Einflüsse wie eben zu 'optimistische' .cfgs zurückzuführen.

In einem Forum konnten, und das ist jetzt wirklich geschätzt, 90% der nVidia Probleme gelöst werden. Sei es durch die Treiber, sei es durch den Patch und sei es per Hand angepasste Configdateien mit realistischen Werten.

Wer nur 896MB RAM VRAM hat, darf sich nicht wundern wenn er die Texturegrößen auf 8k einstellt und 16x AA reindrückt. 

Wenn sich hier nun jemand meldet der wirklich Probleme hat, der das Spiel besitzt und nicht zum laufen bekommt, dem probier ich gerne zu helfen. Bei dir bezweifel ich einfach mal sehr stark das du das Spiel überhaupt besitzt. 

Auf viel Blablabla und viele Smilies wie in deinem Post geb ich keine 5 Cent, mich interessieren Fakten mit ... Argumenten. Ich konnte einigen Usern bereits helfen, sei es mit VSync Problemen ( vor dem Patch ) oder besagten Texturefehlern eben weil falsche Werte genommen wurden etc..


----------



## toxin (10. Oktober 2011)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Tja das weiß ich selber aber ist leider so wenn gesagt wird das *wir eine völlig neue engine erstellt haben* dann ist völlig neu nunmal völlig neu fertig.
> es gibt paar echt gute spiele die eine neue engine benutzen zb. dunia engine die für far cry 2 entwickelt wurde oder die cryengine für farcry
> klar is es einfacher eine vorhandene engine zu lizenzieren und so zu verändern wie man sie braucht aber man sieht auch sehr oft was für kack dabei rum kommt.
> und cod zählt schon sehr lang nicht mehr zu MEINEN blockbustern^^


 
Hast du auch gelesen was ich geschrieben habe? Auch die von dir genannten Engines sind auf keinen Fall vonn Null an programmiert. Auch da werden schon vorhande Codebasen verwendet. Carmack hat nie gesagt dass es eine komplett neue Engine ist. Und ja, die Engine basiert auch zu grossen Teilen auf der id Tech 4. Das sieht man dem Spiel auch an, aber im positiven Sinne. Der Paradigmenwechsel von kleinen Indoor - zu grossen Outdoorszenen und das Megatexturing sind wahrscheinliche die grossen Baustellen an der Id tech 5 gewesen. Das die Engine nich lange nicht am Limit hat Carmack uebrigens auch schon bestaetigt. Er meinte schon auf der Quakecon, dass er sich intern fuer ein HD TExture DLC einsetzten wird. Aber allzuviel Hoffnung darf man sich nicht machen, da dass einen Download von mehren GB bedeuten wuerde. Btw, bei mir lief das Spiel auch von Anfang an out of the Box perfekt und das mit ATI. Ok ein paar Abstuerze beim Laden bedingt durch den Treiber.


----------



## DerUnthertan (10. Oktober 2011)

selbst ohne diese fehler ist das spiel nur eine völlig lieblose portierung. früher hat die pcgames bei solchen Dingen spiele auch mal abgewertet, aber was solls..zeiten ändern sich


----------



## bushido1983 (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt nach dem Patch fingen die Grafikprobleme erst so richtig an bei mir. Nachladen der Texturen sind erst jetzt bemerkbar, vorher lief es sehr gut... Toll. Die Nvidia BETA treiber haben auch nichts gebracht. Wäre das Spiel nicht Accountgebunden, würde ich es wieder verkaufen... Fakt ist, dass ich mir keine Spiele mehr vorbestelle, oder mir die Konsolenversionen hole, obwohl man sich heutzutage auch nicht mehr sicher sein kann, ob sie laufen.. GTA4 stürzt auf meiner 360 auch regelmäßig ab... 

Von den Hardwareproblemen mal abgesehen.. ob PC oder Konsole ist beides sch**** 
Mein SNES läuft seit zig Jahren ohne Probleme. Und meine XBox musste ich schon 4 mal umtauschen... Es wird doch nur noch Mist produziert und die Preise haben sich verzehnfacht.


----------



## rockhount82 (10. Oktober 2011)

bushido1983 schrieb:


> Von den Hardwareproblemen mal abgesehen.. ob PC oder Konsole ist beides sch****
> Mein SNES läuft seit zig Jahren ohne Probleme. Und meine XBox musste ich schon 4 mal umtauschen... Es wird doch nur noch Mist produziert und die Preise haben sich verzehnfacht.


 
Qualitativ ein unheimlich hochwertiger Beitrag, Bushido1983.

1. Ist die Technik von heute ist hochkomplex, viel weiter als Dein altes SNES. Das da auch die Fehleranfälligkeit steigt, ist mehr als normal. Unerfreulich zwar, aber "normal".

2. Es wird nicht nur Mist produziert, vielleicht liegt es einfach daran, dass die Masse stets blind dem größten Hype hinterher läuft und dann die eigenen Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden. Fakt ist, dass es nach wie vor viele viele hochwertige und sehr gute Spiele gibt, plattformübergreifend!

3. Das mit den Preisen ist ein schlechter Scherz. Rechne mal den Preis Deines SNES mit der Kaufkraft der damaligen D-Mark in heutige Euro um und schaue, was die Konsole heute kosten würde. Da würdest Du aber def. Tränen in den Augen haben, weil Gaming unerschwinglich geworden wäre. Gerade durch Konsolen und Massenproduktion ist der Preis eben nicht 10x so hoch wie früher...


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mann bin ioch froh das ich den Scheiss storniert habe.
Zu allem übel noch die fast schon verspottende Aussage von Carmack.
Nein.So eine Philosophie kann ich nicht gut heißen und deshalb wirds auch nicht unterstützt.
Schade ID.
Schnelles Geld um den Hals recht voll zu kriegen können die mit mir nicht mehr machen.
Aber anscheinend gibts genug die das Spiel trotzdem kaufen.
Unbelehrbar und unvernünftig.


----------



## HMCpretender (10. Oktober 2011)

Hör ich da etwa ein leises "mimimi"?

Klar hat mans auf der Konsole einfacher das Spiel auf die Hardware abzustimmen als auf dem PC, aber andere schaffens doch auch.


----------



## Odin333 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann es nicht verstehen.

Es gibt unzählige Multiplattform-Titel und wann bitte hatte ein Spiel das letze Mal derartige Probleme?

Die wollen einfach nicht zugeben, dass Ihre Engine mit den achso Tollen Mega-Texturen einfach nur scheisse ist.

Die Hätten die UE3 lizensieren sollen, dann hätten sie jetzt keine Probleme und ein grafisch einwandfreies Spiel, wie es z.B. Batman AC werden wird.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

Odin333 schrieb:


> Die Hätten die UE3 lizensieren sollen, dann hätten sie jetzt keine Probleme und ein grafisch einwandfreies Spiel, wie es z.B. Batman AC werden wird.


Wobei ich bezweifel das die UE³ die Qualität eines Rage in *Außen*gebieten auch nur Ansatzweise darstellen könnte, von 60fps will ich erst garnicht anfangen.


----------



## Daishi888 (10. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Mann bin ioch froh das ich den Scheiss storniert habe.
> Zu allem übel noch die fast schon verspottende Aussage von Carmack.
> Nein.So eine Philosophie kann ich nicht gut heißen und deshalb wirds auch nicht unterstützt.
> Schade ID.
> ...



Dass RAGE ein geiles Spiel ist steht ja wohl schon lange fest und wenn nicht konnte man wenigstens sehr stark davon ausgehen
Dass es bei Release  noch viele Probleme mit der technik gibt, konnte unsereins nicht wissen.
Also wieso im Vorfeld stornieren?! Das ist und bleibt für mich eine unlogische Aktion.
Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass es bei mir seit Release wunderbar läuft und nach dem Patch noch besser und es ein riesen Sch***-Haufen Spaß machet und  das du wirklich was verpasst!


----------



## xNomAnorx (10. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Mann bin ioch froh das ich den Scheiss storniert habe.
> Zu allem übel noch die fast schon verspottende Aussage von Carmack.
> Nein.So eine Philosophie kann ich nicht gut heißen und deshalb wirds auch nicht unterstützt.
> Schade ID.
> ...




schnelles geld? ID hat 6 Jahre an Rage gearbeitet. schnelles geld ist für mich was anderes 
btw ich bin übrigens völlig zufrieden damit, dass ich das spiel nicht storniert hab, nur weil einige leute in den foren übelst panik machen.
bei mir läuft das Spiel wunderbar und ich hab nen heidenspass  nachlader sind zwar teilweise vorhanden, aber sie stören auf keinen fall den spielfluss bzw fallen meistens überhaupt nicht auf.


----------



## Jefim (10. Oktober 2011)

Die sollen gefälligst die Texturen aufpolieren. Ist ja ne Zumutung was die da raus gebracht haben, nachdem die ihre ahc so tolle Engine gehypt haben.


----------



## facopse (10. Oktober 2011)

So, nun habe auch ich meine ersten 2 Stunden Rage hinter mir. Zum Gameplay gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Es ist, wie man es von ID nun mal erwartet hätte. Es gefällt mir sehr gut.
Allerdings scheint die Technik weitaus schlechter zu sein, als ich zu träumen gewagt hätte.
- Die Texturen sind das mieseste, was ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe. Selbst einem halbwegs technisch versierten Konsolero sollte es bei diesem Matsch den Magen umdrehen. Spiele wie bspw. GTA4 oder Fallout 3 haben schärfere Texturen in petto, trotz größerer Welten und älterer Engines.
- Auch die 3D-Modelle blieben unter meinen Erwartungen. Was rund sein soll, ist mehreckig, einige Objekte kann man erst durch genaueres/andauerndes Betrachten identifizieren.
- Von Physik habe ich bis auf das Ragdoll-Modell und ein paar Stoffeffekte wenig gesehen.
- Der Fokus auf die Konsolen ist wieder einmal nicht zu verkennen. Zu Beginn wird man von einem "Drücke Enter"-Bildschirm begrüßt, in-Game kann man sich vor konsoligen Interfaces kaum noch retten..

Kurz und salopp gesagt ist Rage meiner Meinung nach aus technischer Sicht ein fail auf ganzer Linie.
Trotzdem werde ich das Game so weit es mir möglich ist mit Genuss zuende spielen, da es spielerisch erste Sahne ist.

Edit: Um im Vorfeld Spekulationen über mein System, die Grafikeinstellungen und dem Texturen-Lade-Bug auszuhebeln:
Der Bug tritt bei mir nicht auf. Texturen sind auf 8k gesetzt. Mein System: i7 @ 3,5 ghz, GTX580 mit aktuellstem Beta-Treiber, 24gig RAM und 2x2 TB RAID 0
Folglich erlebe ich Rage in voller "Pracht".


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Edit: Um im Vorfeld Spekulationen über mein System, die Grafikeinstellungen und dem Texturen-Lade-Bug auszuhebeln: Der Bug tritt bei mir nicht auf. Texturen sind auf 8k gesetzt. Mein System: i7 @ 3,5 ghz, GTX580 mit aktuellstem Beta-Treiber, 24gig RAM und 2x2 TB RAID 0
> Folglich erlebe ich Rage in voller "Pracht".


Unter uns, mit dem Patch auf v1.1 würde ich tunlichst die Finger von .cfg Dateien bzw. Startparamter lassen. 

Darf ich fragen ob du mit 16x AA spielst? Wenn ich 16x AA einstelle, dann ist die Grafik in der Tat matschiger & verwaschener, mit 8x AA gestochen scharf. Erkennt man sehr gut an den Reifen der Buggys, die sehen bei mir mit 8x AA deutlich plastischer aus.

Bin grad im Büro ... sonst würd ich vllt. mal ein Screenshot machen.


----------



## facopse (10. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Unter uns, mit dem Patch auf v1.1 würde ich tunlichst die Finger von .cfg Dateien bzw. Startparamter lassen.


Wieso denn? 



> Darf ich fragen ob du mit 16x AA spielst? Wenn ich 16x AA einstelle, dann ist die Grafik in der Tat matschiger & verwaschener, mit 8x AA gestochen scharf. Erkennt man sehr gut an den Reifen der Buggys, die sehen bei mir mit 8x AA deutlich plastischer aus.



Bislang spielte ich auf 0xAA, weil ich den Feinschliff später vornehmen wollte. 8xAA machen die Texturen allerdings auch nicht merklich besser. Mit den Reifen der Buggys hast du recht. Diese gehören zu den wenigen optischen Schmankerln, die Rage zu bieten hat (neben dem Anzug des Protagonisten und dem ein- oder anderen Panoramablick - was einem nun mal so innerhalb der ersten 2h auffallen kann).


----------



## faZe (10. Oktober 2011)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Anfangs hatte ich auch ein paar Grafikprobleme, aber inzwischen läuft Rage bei mir super flüssig, sieht toll aus und ich habe unglaublich viel Spaß damit. Aktuell würde ich es mit 9 / 10 bewerten.
> Hauptkritik ist die statische Welt (man kann fast nix benutzen oder kaputtmachen), die gute aber statische Beleuchtung (Doom 3 war ein  Meilenstein bei dynamischen Licht/Schatten Effekten) und die vielen unsichtbaren Wände (nein, du darfst nicht auf die 20 cm hohe Plattform klettern).
> Die neue idTech5-engine scheint auf jeden Fall ein Meilenstein zu sein, was die Inkompatibilität zu Hard- und Software Kombinationen zu sein.



Auch ich hatte Grafikprobleme, die seit dem Rage Update und dem neuen Treiber allerdings passé sind. Läuft jetzt sehr gut und stabil. Sieht im normalen Spielfluss auch irgendwie gut aus, beim genaueren Hinschauen finde ich die Texturen aber fast ausnahmslos unterdurchschnittlich. Besonders die Innenraumausstattung ist grausam. Ich würde lieber mit weniger fps und besserer Qualität spielen, als diese "60fps-Pflicht" aufgedrückt zu bekommen. Dass man mir diese Freiheit nimmt, finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Ich bestehe als PC-Spieler auf die Möglichkeit, die Einstellungen nach meinen Vorlieben vorzunehmen.

Rookieone's Hauptkritik teile ich absolut. Ich mag zwar den linearen Spielfluss, aber ein bisschen auf Felsen rumhüpfen hätte man uns ruhig erlauben können  jegliche Interaktion mit der Umgebung ist nur möglich, wenn es zur Quest gehört - schade!

Trotz allem hat mir Rage spielerisch bisher viel Spaß gemacht. Erfindet das Rad an keiner Stelle neu und kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht an Borderlands ran, ist aber definitiv ein gutes Spiel und bekommt von mir eine Kaufempfehlung. Wer es nicht scheut, nur einen Key zu erwerben: den gibt es bereits ab 25€


----------



## Rabowke (10. Oktober 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Wieso denn?


... weil bei mir die .cfg Dateien *nach dem Patch v1.1* nur noch Probleme gemacht haben. Ich hatte plötzlich Slowdowns auf 1 Bild alle vier Sekunden, oder ewig und drei Tage hing ich im Ladescreen und wusste nicht warum.

Dann fiel mir die rageconfig.cfg ein, unbenannt & Rage gestartet: sah noch genauso aus & seitdem keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Außerdem lief Rage in Wellsprings dann sogar deutlich flüssiger ( konstant 60fps ), mit meiner .cfg hatte ich vorher so merkwürdige FPS Einbrüche von 60 auf 55 und sofort wieder 60. 

Waren "Mikroruckler".



> Bislang spielte ich auf 0xAA, weil ich den Feinschliff später vornehmen wollte. 8xAA machen die Texturen allerdings auch nicht merklich besser. Mit den Reifen der Buggys hast du recht. Diese gehören zu den wenigen optischen Schmankerln, die Rage zu bieten hat (neben dem Anzug des Protagonisten und dem ein- oder anderen Panoramablick - was einem nun mal so innerhalb der ersten 2h auffallen kann).


Wollte es nur erwähnen das bei mir 16x AA die Texturen deutlich unschärfer werden lässt, den Sinn dahinter hab ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. Es läuft super flüssig, sieht aber deutlich schlechter aus. 

Vllt. haben ja andere 16x AA eingestellt und wundern sich über 'unscharfe' Texturen an Stellen,  wo diese eigentlich super sein sollten.


----------



## toxin (10. Oktober 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> So, nun habe auch ich meine ersten 2 Stunden Rage hinter mir. Zum Gameplay gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Es ist, wie man es von ID nun mal erwartet hätte. Es gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Allerdings scheint die Technik weitaus schlechter zu sein, als ich zu träumen gewagt hätte.
> - Die Texturen sind das mieseste, was ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe. Selbst einem halbwegs technisch versierten Konsolero sollte es bei diesem Matsch den Magen umdrehen. Spiele wie bspw. GTA4 oder Fallout 3 haben schärfere Texturen in petto, trotz größerer Welten und älterer Engines.
> - Auch die 3D-Modelle blieben unter meinen Erwartungen. Was rund sein soll, ist mehreckig, einige Objekte kann man erst durch genaueres/andauerndes Betrachten identifizieren.
> ...


 
Also wirklich. Wie kann man zu so einem Fazit kommen? Rage ist aus technischer SIcht brilliant. Das ein Autoreifen mal eckig ist und mit einer Matschtextur überzogen ist wenn er in der Ecke liegt, ist doch absolut ok. Das sieht bei Fallout 3 auch nicht besser aus. Und bei GTA 4 erst recht nicht. Was viele hier auch ständig vergessen, ist dass Rage an jeder Stelle einzigartig aussieht und es sich nur wenig bis garnichts wiederholt. Schau dir einfach nochmal die Screenshots von Rabowke an. 
Physik gab es bei id Spielen noch nie. Carmack hat auch seit Jahrzehnten betont, dass er darauf absolut keinen Wert legt. Keine Ahnung was du wieder gelesen hast bzw erwartet hast. Dafür sind die Ragdoll-Effekte absolut großartig. Da kann kein anderes Spiel mithalten.
Ich verstehe einfach wirklich nicht, was die meisten hier erwartet haben. Aber gut, dass man zwischendrin auch mal liest, dass es dem ein oder anderen doch gefällt. Ich fand das Game einfach nur großartig und habe es beirets 2x durchgespielt. Für meinen Geschmack hätte es weniger Text sein können aber naja. Auch id geht mit der Zeit


----------



## candymanXXL (10. Oktober 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Die sollen gefälligst die Texturen aufpolieren. Ist ja ne Zumutung was die da raus gebracht haben, nachdem die ihre ahc so tolle Engine gehypt haben.



Deine verzichtbaren Kommentare sind auch eine Zumutung.
Wenn man von vielen hier die professionellen Kritiken lest, dann kommt man echt ins grübbeln. Aber scheinbar stimmt die Vermutung, das die Welt zu 80% nur mehr aus Querulanten und Nörglern besteht.
Es ist ja ok, wenn man etwas wirklich schlechtes bemängelt, aber ihr labbert ja wirklich wegen jedem Schei......!
Da gibt es nach langem wieder einmal ein Game, das unheimlich Spass macht und ihr quatscht über Texturen und Grafik. Was ist an der Grafik "ach so schlecht"? Wichtig ist, das die Texturen und die Grafik ein Teil der tollen Stimmung ausmachen und somit nicht so schlecht sind wie von Euch dargestellt. Schaut Euch mal die Stimmung im U-Bahnhof oder in der alten Distille an. Wenn man da über schei..Texturen spricht, dann habt ihr was an den Augen. 
Scheinbar habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun als jedes Pixel abzugrasen um inkompetente Kommentare abzugeben.
Macht ruhig weiter, die anderen (wir) geniessen das Spiel und wundern sich über Euer Charakterdefizit.


----------



## toxin (10. Oktober 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Wenn man von vielen hier die professionellen Kritiken lest, dann kommt man echt ins grübbeln. Aber scheinbar stimmt die Vermutung, das die Welt zu 80% nur mehr aus Querulanten und Nörglern besteht.



Genau so ist es. Und alle die hier die ganze Zeit rumheulen und sagen, dass sie froh sind es nicht gekauft zu haben, hätte dies eh nie getan und spielen stattdessen einfach illegal. Wahrscheinlich sind viele auch einfach zu jung um eine kontruktive Einschätzung zu geben


----------



## facopse (10. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> Also wirklich. Wie kann man zu so einem Fazit kommen? Rage ist aus technischer SIcht brilliant. Das ein Autoreifen mal eckig ist und mit einer Matschtextur überzogen ist wenn er in der Ecke liegt, ist doch absolut ok.


Das war vielleicht vor 6 Jahren noch ok. Inzwischen schreiben wir aber das Jahr 2011. 



> Das sieht bei Fallout 3 auch nicht besser aus. Und bei GTA 4 erst recht nicht.


Bei Fallout 3 sind die texturen zwar nicht mit Abstand besser, aber sie sind es dennoch allemal. Bei GTA 4 greife ich mal den Reifenvergleich auf: Bewegt man die Kamera entsprechend, kann man sogar beinahe die Beschriftung auf dem absolut runden Reifen lesen. Da sind Welten zwischen GTA 4 und Rage.



> Was viele hier auch ständig vergessen, ist dass Rage an jeder Stelle einzigartig aussieht und es sich nur wenig bis garnichts wiederholt. Schau dir einfach nochmal die Screenshots von Rabowke an.


Einzigartigkeit macht die Grafik auch nicht schöner. Übrigens sind mir ein- und dieselben Matsch-Kisten, -Eimer, Möbelstücke usw. mehrmals auf dem Weg durch die Innenlevels begegnet.



> Physik gab es bei id Spielen noch nie. Carmack hat auch seit Jahrzehnten betont, dass er darauf absolut keinen Wert legt. Keine Ahnung was du wieder gelesen hast bzw erwartet hast.


Ich habe ein Spiel auf dem technischen Stand des Jahres 2011 erwartet, in dem man Physik als selbstverständlich betrachten kann.



> Dafür sind die Ragdoll-Effekte absolut großartig. Da kann kein anderes Spiel mithalten.


Die Ragdoll-Effekte heben sich mMn nicht von anderen Games sonderlich ab. Wahrscheinlich meinst du eher die Animationen. Die sind tatsächlich super gelungen.


@candymanXXL: Dein verzichtbarer Kommentar ist aber auch nicht unbedingt von Konstruktivität oder gar Objektivität geprägt 
*http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2764418-candymanxxl.html*


----------



## faZe (10. Oktober 2011)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Was ist an der Grafik "ach so schlecht"?


 Die schlechten Texturen. Aber vielleicht auch einfach nur, dass es grafisch nicht den Erwartungen gerecht wird. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass mir beim Betrachten älterer Screenshots von Rage auffällt, dass diese keine bessere Qualität suggerieren, als nun dabei rausgekommen ist.
Wie ich bereits in meinem ersten Post schrieb, finde ich die Grafik ja trotz allem stimmig. Besonders bei weitläufigen Außenarealen ist die Grafik voll okay. NPCs, deren Kleidung, sämtliche Fahrzeuge und die Bewegungsanimationen der Gegner sehen zudem sogar sehr gut aus. 

Übrigens habe ich nicht den gleichen Eindruck wie du: Ich finde, dass die meisten Spieler trotz Kritik durchaus von Spielspaß berichten. Wer für diese Meinung jemanden mit Charakterdefiziten beschuldigt, zeigt an der Stelle womöglich am ehesten selbst eins


----------



## toxin (10. Oktober 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht vor 6 Jahren noch ok. Inzwischen schreiben wir aber das Jahr 2011.
> 
> Bei Fallout 3 sind die texturen zwar nicht mit Abstand besser, aber sie sind es dennoch allemal. Bei GTA 4 greife ich mal den Reifenvergleich auf: Bewegt man die Kamera entsprechend, kann man sogar beinahe die Beschriftung auf dem absolut runden Reifen lesen. Da sind Welten zwischen GTA 4 und Rage.



Also du musst schon lesen was ich schreibe. Ich habe explizit dazugeschrieben, dass ich mich auf einen Reifen beziehe der in der Ecke rum liegt. Die Reifen an den Autos sehen absolut ok aus. Keine Matschtextur oder Ähnliches. Du tust schon wieder so als seien alle Texturen matschig. Das ist absolut nicht der Fall. Viele sind sehr gut aufgelöst. Nur ein paar indoorTexturen sind verwaschen, aber doch nicht das ganze Spiel. Also jeder der wirklich nur ein bissschen Ahnung hat, würde die Texturen von Fallout 3 niemals als besser bewerten. Ich hoffe auch mal, dass mich darin auch ein paar User bestätigen. Das ist absoluter Käse.Sorry.



facopse schrieb:


> Einzigartigkeit macht die Grafik auch nicht schöner. Übrigens sind mir ein- und dieselben Matsch-Kisten, -Eimer, Möbelstücke usw. mehrmals auf dem Weg durch die Innenlevels begegnet.



Also bitte. Wie beschränkt ist dein Horizont? Ich rede hier nicht von Objekten ala Tisch und Stuhl. Soweit hättest du auch selber denken lönnen. Ich rede von der Welt ansich. Kein Haus sieht aus wie das andere. Kein Haus hat die gleiche Textur wie das andere. Kein Fels sieht aus wie der andere. Jeder Eingang zu irgendwelchen Dungeons sieht absolut einzigartig designed aus. Und du stellst dich stattdessen in die Ecke eines Raumes und schaust dir eine Kiste an? 



facopse schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Spiel auf dem technischen Stand des Jahres 2011 erwartet, in dem man Physik als selbstverständlich betrachten kann.



Dann belies dich vorher mal. Was nicht versprochen wird muss auch nicht enthalten sein. Und wer bitte sagt, dass eine PhysikEngine was mit technischem Standard zu tun haben soll? Sorry, aber das ist grober Unfug.



facopse schrieb:


> Die Ragdoll-Effekte heben sich mMn nicht von anderen Games sonderlich ab. Wahrscheinlich meinst du eher die Animationen. Die sind tatsächlich super gelungen.



Ich rede natürlich von Reaktionen der Gegner auf Einschüße. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall zu RagdollEffekten zählen, auch wenn diese noch Leben sollten. Da weiß ich gerade wirklich nicht wo Ragdoll in der Bedeutung abgegrenzt wird.


----------



## Monstermic (10. Oktober 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Einzigartigkeit macht die Grafik auch nicht schöner. Übrigens sind mir ein- und dieselben Matsch-Kisten, -Eimer, Möbelstücke usw. mehrmals auf dem Weg durch die Innenlevels begegnet.[/URL][/B]



Stimme dir in allen Punkten zu, bis auf diesen. Verglichen mit Fallout 3 und GTA 4 sehen die Rage szenarien teilweise wie von hand gezeichnete Endzeitgemälde aus. Vor allem aufgrund der Einzigartigkeit der Texturen. Fallout und co sehen dagegen ziemlich generisch aus. das verbessert die optik ungemein und gleicht die wirklich schwach aufgelösten texturen etwas aus.


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Dass RAGE ein geiles Spiel ist steht ja wohl schon lange fest und wenn nicht konnte man wenigstens sehr stark davon ausgehen
> Dass es bei Release  noch viele Probleme mit der technik gibt, konnte unsereins nicht wissen.
> Also wieso im Vorfeld stornieren?! Das ist und bleibt für mich eine unlogische Aktion.
> Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass es bei mir seit Release wunderbar läuft und nach dem Patch noch besser und es ein riesen Sch***-Haufen Spaß machet und  das du wirklich was verpasst!



Ich habe erst storniert als bekannt wurde das unsere Amerikanischen Kollegen extreme Probleme mit dem Spiel haben.Dies war auch hier nachzulesen.Ähhmm.....sorry, aber zu Release erwarte ich ein Produkt was fehlerfrei läuft und das tut es laut vielen Forenbeiträgen hier und anderswo eben nicht.
Ich bins halt leid halbgares Zeug für vollen Preis zu kaufen.Ein Bug hier und da sind ok.Kein Problem.Aber einfach 6 Jahre an nem Konsolenspiel arbeiten und dann am Ende durch ne "Portierungsmaschine" zu jagen um möglichst den von Carmack hoch gelobten PC Markt doch irgendwie zu bedienen empfinde ich schon als Hohn.Zumal  während der Entwicklung gesagt wurde das der PC sehr wichtig sei.
Ich bin weiterhin sehr entäuscht gerade weil ich mich auf das Spiel gefreut habe.
 Ich möchte keinem den Spaß verderben.Wer es spielen will soll es spielen.Mich kotzt nur diese Art und Weise an wie man mit PC Spielern umgeht.
Bin ich denn der einzige der das so sieht? Das Interview mit Carmack hat mir dann heute noch den Rest gegeben.
Als ob wir selber dran Schuld wären und was wir uns einbilden eine fehlerfreie PC Version zu verlangen nur weil es auf deren Nvidia Prototyprechnern gut lief was ja auch relativ sein kann.


----------



## toxin (10. Oktober 2011)

@xotoxic242 

wie kann man nur so voreigenommen sein. Selber testen und dann eine Meinung bilden. Ich verstehe auch, dass nicht jeder mal eben so 50 Euro zum Testen ausgeben kann aber dann erzaehl hier nicht so einen Schmarn. Das Spiel erinnernt, mal abgesehen vom Menu, an keiner Stelle an einen Kosnolenport. Weil es einfach mal keiner ist. Hauptsache schoen Negativporpaganda betreiben ohne es je gespielt zu haben. Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur armseelig.... Ich zitier mal PCGames: "Ein brillianter Shooter[...]" und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich die Wertung mit Patch 1 sogar verbessern wuerde.


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> @xotoxic242
> 
> wie kann man nur so voreigenommen sein. Selber testen und dann eine Meinung bilden. Ich verstehe auch, dass nicht jeder mal eben so 50 Euro zum Testen ausgeben kann aber dann erzaehl hier nicht so einen Schmarn. Das Spiel erinnernt, mal abgesehen vom Menu, an keiner Stelle an einen Kosnolenport. Weil es einfach mal keiner ist. Hauptsache schoen Negativporpaganda betreiben ohne es je gespielt zu haben. Sorry, aber das ist einfach nur armseelig.... Ich zitier mal PCGames: "Ein brillianter Shooter[...]" und ich bin mir sicher, dass sich die Wertung mit Patch 1 sogar verbessern wuerde.




Sachma liest Du hier nicht alles oder willst es nicht lesen?
Ich brauche es nicht selber spielen.Die Fakten sprechen doch für sich.Wie blind muß man denn sein?
Benutz die Suchfunktion lies die Forenbeiträge hier und in einigen anderen Foren wo es um Rage geht.
Und zwar ab dem US Release Tag.
FÜR MICH sind das in der Summe absolute NO GOs für ein Spiel.Hinzu kommt Carmacks Aussagen.
Akzeptier halt mal meine Meinung Junge, und gut is.
Und ja, 50 Euro (bei WoV für 40) gebe ich nicht für ein "so la la" Spiel aus. PUNKT. Und schonmal garnicht um es "mal selber zu spielen".
Ich kann auch net Papi anquängeln. 

Seit wann is ne gehypte PCG Meldung über ein Spiel repräsentativ? Ic hlach mich glei Schlapp.Schau Dir die Internationalen Wertungen an.Die sind ja wohl recht druchwachsen um es mal harmlos auszudrücken.


----------



## Egersdorfer (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Statistikgibt dem Mann häufig genug Recht. Es werden halt meist mehr Konsolen als PC-Spiele verkauft.


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Oktober 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Und alle die hier die ganze Zeit rumheulen und sagen, dass sie froh sind es nicht gekauft zu haben, hätte dies eh nie getan und spielen stattdessen einfach illegal. Wahrscheinlich sind viele auch einfach zu jung um eine kontruktive Einschätzung zu geben



Nicht von sich selber auf andere schließen!


----------



## kamelle (10. Oktober 2011)

Versucht man es objektiv zu betrachten, so muss man ganz klar sagen, dass der PC-Release komplett in die Hose gegangen ist. Weiter kann man doch sicherlich problemlos sagen, dass Rage rein technisch nicht der große geniale Wurf ist. Gleiches gilt wohl auch für das Gameplay, glaubt man den meisten Tests. Selbst hier wurde ja schon geschrieben, dass das Gameplay Spaß macht, aber keinesfalls innovativ ist. 
Da scheint es mir vollkommen gleichgültig, ob es einigen Spaß macht oder nicht. Für ein Unternehmen, wie ID, ist das meiner Meinung nach zu wenig... 

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## firewing (11. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Sachma liest Du hier nicht alles oder willst es nicht lesen?
> Ich brauche es nicht selber spielen.Die Fakten sprechen doch für sich.Wie blind muß man denn sein?
> Benutz die Suchfunktion lies die Forenbeiträge hier und in einigen anderen Foren wo es um Rage geht.
> Und zwar ab dem US Release Tag.
> ...


 
Ich habe das Spiel. Es spielt sich wie Fallout 3 oder Borderlands, nur grafikmäßig um Klassen besser, und die Gegner KI ist einfach nur cool. Das Feeling das beim Spiel aufkommt, wenn man Shooter oder Fallout liebt, ist einfach nur klasse, besser als alles mir diesem Setting vorher. Leider ist es etwas kurz. Auch die Steuerung hat nichts mit Konsolenschrott gemein (Ich hasse Konsolenportationen)
Von daher stimmt es in diesem Fall wirklich, daß man das Spiel selber testen muß. 

Mir laufen hier auch viel zu viele Leute rum, die bischen was Lesen und dann ihre Weisheiten von sich geben. Spielt Demoversionenm schaut euch YouTube Videos an, da bekommt man einen wesentlich tieferen Eindruck, als wenn man nur ein paar Schlagzeilen liest.


----------



## der-jan (11. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Viele Probleme ließen sich doch bereits in der Releaseversion mit einem neuen Treiber lösen, wenn ATI hier einfach versagt ist das nicht unbedingt Carmacks schuld.
> 
> Wenn ATI jetzt einen neuen Treiber herausbringt und das Spiel super läuft, wer hat denn Schuld am anfänglichen Desaster? Carmack oder AMD?  .



na irgendwie immer noch carmack - wenn id etwas entwickelt, es läuft gut auf ihren rechnern usw - warum packen sie nicht "alles nötige" mit in die verpackung?
irgendwie ist es so als ob vw ein auto rausbringt und dann erstmal von den treibstoffherstellern verlangt im nachhinein einen speziellen treibstoff zu entwickeln damit ihr auto fährt - will man neue wege gehen dann klärt man sowas im vorfeld oder man nimmt nur das mit in die betrachtung ein was "schon da ist" und entwickelt "alles neue" im eigenen haus damit für den kunden sichergestellt ist, daß ihm alles nötige zur verfügung steht wenn er das produkt erworben hat


----------



## School10 (11. Oktober 2011)

Game ist einfach top! Ich (wie auch 4 meiner Freunde) habe(n) keinerlei Grafikprobleme. Schade, dass man die ganze Kampagne nicht im Koop zocken kann.


----------



## frix (11. Oktober 2011)

Nicht mal acht Stunden Spielzeit sind angesichts der suggerierten Größe der Spielwelt eine absolute Frechheit...also das Game hinterlässt einen mehr als faden Beigeschmack bei mir. 
Die Zeit verfliegt wie selten, die Grafik ist dank des Patches überwältigend...aber leider hat man beim Abspann das Gefühl, gerade mal das Intro oder bestenfalls ein Drittel gezockt zu haben. Sehr schade drum...ich will mehr Areale, eine vernünftige Storyline, viel mehr Waffen, Gegner etc.pp. 
Und jetzt kann man sich erstmal drauf einrichten, häppchenweise DLC's vorgeworfen zu bekommen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. Oktober 2011)

frix schrieb:


> Nicht mal acht Stunden Spielzeit sind angesichts der suggerierten Größe der Spielwelt eine absolute Frechheit...also das Game hinterlässt einen mehr als faden Beigeschmack bei mir.
> Die Zeit verfliegt wie selten, die Grafik ist dank des Patches überwältigend...aber leider hat man beim Abspann das Gefühl, gerade mal das Intro oder bestenfalls ein Drittel gezockt zu haben. Sehr schade drum...ich will mehr Areale, eine vernünftige Storyline, viel mehr Waffen, Gegner etc.pp.
> Und jetzt kann man sich erstmal drauf einrichten, häppchenweise DLC's vorgeworfen zu bekommen.


 

8 Stunden? Da hast du dich aber sehr beeilt um hier einen negativen Kommentar zu verfassen.
Ich hab ca. 9 Stunden und bin noch lange nicht durch. 
Naja gab auch Leute die Portal 2 scheisse fanden weil es angeblich nur 2 Stunden Spielzeit hat


----------



## rohan123 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe diese Aussage von ihm nich tso negativ. Diesmal ist es auch umgekehrt, er ärgert sich darüber, dass sein Produkt, welches sicher sein Baby war, nicht so funktioniert, wie geplant. Da kann ich ihn nur verstehen, würde mich auch ärgern.

Es wird sicher eine Lösung geben. Und das geht an NVidia: Ihr seit leider wieder sehr schwach, also ran und macht hin. Zögelt sowieso imme rnach - hinter ATI. Denn eure Karten sind die teuersten.


----------



## Grimsight (12. Oktober 2011)

Hmm... ich bin definitiv immer noch an Rage interessiert, allerdings halte ich es so wie mit jedem Spiel, welche ich nicht im MP zocke (oder es einfach nur einen SP gibt). Ich kaufe es erst wenn es unter 20€ rutscht. Dann sind auch meistens alle Bugs behoben und man kann das Produkt genießen.

Das der PC nicht mehr die Leadplattform ist finde ich auch nicht schlimm. Sicher ergeben sich dadurch manchmal Einschränkungen, wie kleine Level, kaum Grafikfortschritte und Gameplayeinschnitte, aber die meisten Titel sind trotzdem gut. Als PC Spieler lege ich eher mehr Wert auf Bedienung mit Maus/Tastatur, Mods und klare Grafik mit Kantenglättung und full hd. Da nehme ich auch in kauf, dass eine Version mal verbuggt ist, denn PCs sind nunmal sehr unterschiedlich.

So lange wie PC Spiele wie SWTOR, BF3 und Starcraft 2 herauskommen ist mir das also egal.


----------



## Raffnek30000 (12. Oktober 2011)

also einige von euch haben ja mal echt keine ahnung... opengl und schlecht? was rauchst du denn? im profibereich wird das halt benutzt und sicher kein ms müll, warscheinlich weil es ja so scheisse ist ^^

und rohan123, was hat nvidia damit zu tun? ati hat es mal wieder nicht hinbekommen die richtigen treiber zu launchen O.o


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2011)

Raffnek30000 schrieb:


> also einige von euch haben ja mal echt keine ahnung... opengl und schlecht? was rauchst du denn? im profibereich wird das halt benutzt und sicher kein ms müll, warscheinlich weil es ja so scheisse ist ^^


OpenGL hat "lediglich" den Vorteil ein offener Standard zu sein und so eine Portierung nach Mac / Linux (!) ohne Probleme möglich.
Was das jetzt wieder mit MS Müll zutun hat, bleibt dein Geheimnis.

Man kann ja von MS halten was man will, aber DirectX ist mittlerweile ziemlich gut was die Programmierbarkeit betrifft.

Hast du bereits für DirectX programmiert? Bestimmt nicht, sonst würdest du nicht von Müll reden. Nachteil ist eben klar die Portierbarkeit, aber machen wir uns nichts vor: wie groß ist der Spielemarkt für Linux / Mac im vgl. zum PC?


----------



## Sheggo (13. Oktober 2011)

> Auf unseren Testsystemen lief allerdings alles fehlerfrei. Als der Launch-Tag kam und die falschen Treiber veröffentlicht wurden, hatten PC-Spieler ein Produkt in der Hand, was nicht wirklich funktionierte


 aha, und wo sind die fehlerfreien Treiber, die es ja seiner Aussage nach schon seit Wochen gibt?


----------



## Sjork (15. Oktober 2011)

*Spielemarkt an seine Grenze*



Grimsight schrieb:


> Hmm... ich bin definitiv immer noch an Rage interessiert, allerdings halte ich es so wie mit jedem Spiel, welche ich nicht im MP zocke (oder es einfach nur einen SP gibt). Ich kaufe es erst wenn es unter 20€ rutscht. Dann sind auch meistens alle Bugs behoben und man kann das Produkt genießen.



Das mache ich auch immer, wenn es denn möglich ist. Das PRoblem ist leider, dass die Entwickler die Kohle aus den ersten Wochen des Spielrelease brauchen, egal wie toll es nun ist. Sonst können sie sich selbst nicht mehr weiterfinanzieren um evtl. doch mal wieder ein gutes Spiel rauszubringen. Da aber immer noch genug Spieler genug Grips haben (wie du und ich ), warten wir auch Rabatte oder den Gebrauchtmarkt. Nur leider hat das Studio nmix mehr davon. Da ist es klar, dass man nir noch für Konsole schreiben will. 
Das muss mit der Veröffentlichungsmentalität zu tun haben. Der Stress für Spielemacher ist parallel mit dem Auwand gestiegen und es wird immernoch erwartet ein Game für kaum 50 Eröös zu erhalten und dann auch noch Bugfrei. Mittlerweile bin ich überzeugt, dass der Spielemarkt an seine Grenze gekommen ist und deshalb die ganze DLC- und Patchflut/ Steam über uns reingebrochen ist um dieses Dilemma auszugleichen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (4. Dezember 2011)

So.Nachdem ich nun beim Steam Deal vor einigen Tagen Rage für 24,99 gekauft habe konnte ich es nun auch mal testen.Und einige Leute hier hatten recht.
Es macht richtig Laune.Trotz der grausig aussehende Texturen von nahen ist das Spiel auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.Ich finde es um längen besser als Borderlands.
Ich muß fairer Weise sagen das ich mich geirrt habe.Die häßlichen Nahtexturen fallen in der Gesamtheit gesehen nicht mehr so ins Gewicht.Dafür ist die Welt ansich sehr beindruckend und die Weitsicht entschädigt für einiges.Man möchte einfach nur alles betrachten.
Für mich hat sich der Kauf zumindest für 24,99 voll gelohnt.
Sehr funny!


----------

